# Sikes 12-30



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

First got here no body caught anything. Went to my spot and so far caught 3 sheepshead on live shrimp. Fish ranging from 14-17 inches


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Lose many fish?


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

Im looking to try for some sheepshead tomorrow. What size hooks would you recommend ? I am pretty much a newbie and so far so I welcome any advice you can give me.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I was using 15-20 lb fluorocarbon a number 4 hook brand owner ssw or eagle claw straight shank and 15 lb braid for extra sensitivity.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Only missed 2-3 fish with the tail still on the hook.


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks for the advice RandyGuy, I am getting ready to head out to the bob Sykes in an hour or so and fish the bridge and once it gets dark give the reds a go from the sea wall.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

What side are you going on? Beach or breeze side?


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey Randy guy, we were fishing on the beach side, caught a few croaker and used one as cut bait, and had some frozen shrimp, got several bites and even had something pick up a 2 oz pyramid and run with it long enough to wrap around a pylon, but did not catch a single edible thing. We went out again tonight after the flyers game, for there around 11 and left at 1:30 and all I think we did was feed some crabs, am I missing something here or are there just less fish in the ocean these days.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

It seems that way but when you find a spot the produces several fish stick to it an conquer each bite to a science. For example I let people fish on the spot I was fishing on days I wasn't fishing most didn't catch anything but when I go I catch big ones off one pylon.


----------



## Get Reel Get fish Gavin (Jan 3, 2015)

Randy whats up buddy you been slaying em lately last time I went caught 5-7pd sheepshead on big shrimp owner size 1 hooks on light tackle boy it was fun hope tp see you out there soon.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds good. I took your advice with the owner #4 hooks. Worked a lot better and I responded my reel with 15 lb braid.


----------

